# Lug nut wheel torque specs



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

Anybody have them? 
Thanks.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Lug nut wheel torque specs (Xymox)*

120NM if I recall correctly


_Modified by yowzaa at 6:08 PM 7/29/2009_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

converts to 88 ft/lbs. sounds fairly accurate. which reminds me, i should prolly check mine.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

X 2 88-90 ft lbs


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*

Thanks fellas.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Xymox)*

says 90 lb ft in my owner's manual


----------

